# snort error



## mik (Oct 28, 2010)

I try to install snort on FreeBSD 7.3 and get this error:


```
plugbase.o(.text+0x1024): In function `RegisterOutputPlugins':
: undefined reference to `AlertFWsamSetup'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/snort/work/snort-2.8.6.1/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/snort/work/snort-2.8.6.1/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/snort/work/snort-2.8.6.1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/snort/work/snort-2.8.6.1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/snort.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/snort.
```

What can I do?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2010)

Please post the complete error, not just the last part of it.


----------



## mik (Oct 28, 2010)

```
libtool: install: warning: remember to run `libtool --finish /usr/local/lib/snort/dynamicpreprocessor'
Making all in dcerpc2
make  all-am
make DESTDIR=`pwd`/../build install-libLTLIBRARIES
test -z "/usr/local/lib/snort/dynamicpreprocessor" || ../../.././install-sh -c -d "/usr/ports/security/snort/work/snort-2.8.6.1/src/dynamic-
preprocessors/dcerpc2/../build/usr/local/lib/snort/dynamicpreprocessor"
 /bin/sh /usr/local/bin/libtool   --mode=install /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel   libsf_dce2_preproc.la '/usr/ports/security/snort/work/snort-
2.8.6.1/src/dynamic-preprocessors/dcerpc2/../build/usr/local/lib/snort/dynamicpreprocessor'
libtool: install: /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel .libs/libsf_dce2_preproc.so.0 /usr/ports/security/snort/work/snort-2.8.6.1/src/dynamic-
preprocessors/dcerpc2/../build/usr/local/lib/snort/dynamicpreprocessor/libsf_dce2_preproc.so.0
libtool: install: (cd /usr/ports/security/snort/work/snort-2.8.6.1/src/dynamic-preprocessors/dcerpc2/../build/usr/local/lib/snort/dynamicpreprocessor && 
{ ln -s -f libsf_dce2_preproc.so.0 libsf_dce2_preproc.so || { rm -f libsf_dce2_preproc.so && ln -s libsf_dce2_preproc.so.0 libsf_dce2_preproc.so; }; })
libtool: install: (cd /usr/ports/security/snort/work/snort-2.8.6.1/src/dynamic-preprocessors/dcerpc2/../build/usr/local/lib/snort/dynamicpreprocessor && 
{ ln -s -f libsf_dce2_preproc.so.0 libsf_dce2_preproc.so || { rm -f libsf_dce2_preproc.so && ln -s libsf_dce2_preproc.so.0 libsf_dce2_preproc.so; }; })
libtool: install: /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel .libs/libsf_dce2_preproc.lai /usr/ports/security/snort/work/snort-2.8.6.1/src/dynamic-
preprocessors/dcerpc2/../build/usr/local/lib/snort/dynamicpreprocessor/libsf_dce2_preproc.la
libtool: install: /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel .libs/libsf_dce2_preproc.a /usr/ports/security/snort/work/snort-2.8.6.1/src/dynamic-
preprocessors/dcerpc2/../build/usr/local/lib/snort/dynamicpreprocessor/libsf_dce2_preproc.a
libtool: install: chmod 644 /usr/ports/security/snort/work/snort-2.8.6.1/src/dynamic-
preprocessors/dcerpc2/../build/usr/local/lib/snort/dynamicpreprocessor/libsf_dce2_preproc.a
libtool: install: ranlib /usr/ports/security/snort/work/snort-2.8.6.1/src/dynamic-
preprocessors/dcerpc2/../build/usr/local/lib/snort/dynamicpreprocessor/libsf_dce2_preproc.a
libtool: install: warning: remember to run `libtool --finish /usr/local/lib/snort/dynamicpreprocessor'
Making all in sdf
make  all-am
make DESTDIR=`pwd`/../build install-libLTLIBRARIES
test -z "/usr/local/lib/snort/dynamicpreprocessor" || ../../.././install-sh -c -d "/usr/ports/security/snort/work/snort-2.8.6.1/src/dynamic-
preprocessors/sdf/../build/usr/local/lib/snort/dynamicpreprocessor"
 /bin/sh /usr/local/bin/libtool   --mode=install /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel   libsf_sdf_preproc.la '/usr/ports/security/snort/work/snort-
2.8.6.1/src/dynamic-preprocessors/sdf/../build/usr/local/lib/snort/dynamicpreprocessor'
libtool: install: /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel .libs/libsf_sdf_preproc.so.0 /usr/ports/security/snort/work/snort-2.8.6.1/src/dynamic-
preprocessors/sdf/../build/usr/local/lib/snort/dynamicpreprocessor/libsf_sdf_preproc.so.0
libtool: install: (cd /usr/ports/security/snort/work/snort-2.8.6.1/src/dynamic-preprocessors/sdf/../build/usr/local/lib/snort/dynamicpreprocessor && { ln 
-s -f libsf_sdf_preproc.so.0 libsf_sdf_preproc.so || { rm -f libsf_sdf_preproc.so && ln -s libsf_sdf_preproc.so.0 libsf_sdf_preproc.so; }; })
libtool: install: (cd /usr/ports/security/snort/work/snort-2.8.6.1/src/dynamic-preprocessors/sdf/../build/usr/local/lib/snort/dynamicpreprocessor && { ln 
-s -f libsf_sdf_preproc.so.0 libsf_sdf_preproc.so || { rm -f libsf_sdf_preproc.so && ln -s libsf_sdf_preproc.so.0 libsf_sdf_preproc.so; }; })
libtool: install: /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel .libs/libsf_sdf_preproc.lai /usr/ports/security/snort/work/snort-2.8.6.1/src/dynamic-
preprocessors/sdf/../build/usr/local/lib/snort/dynamicpreprocessor/libsf_sdf_preproc.la
libtool: install: /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel .libs/libsf_sdf_preproc.a /usr/ports/security/snort/work/snort-2.8.6.1/src/dynamic-
preprocessors/sdf/../build/usr/local/lib/snort/dynamicpreprocessor/libsf_sdf_preproc.a
libtool: install: chmod 644 /usr/ports/security/snort/work/snort-2.8.6.1/src/dynamic-
preprocessors/sdf/../build/usr/local/lib/snort/dynamicpreprocessor/libsf_sdf_preproc.a
libtool: install: ranlib /usr/ports/security/snort/work/snort-2.8.6.1/src/dynamic-
preprocessors/sdf/../build/usr/local/lib/snort/dynamicpreprocessor/libsf_sdf_preproc.a
libtool: install: warning: remember to run `libtool --finish /usr/local/lib/snort/dynamicpreprocessor'
Making all in target-based
/bin/sh /usr/local/bin/libtool --tag=CC    --mode=link cc  -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -fvisibility=hidden -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall   -
L/usr/local/lib -Wl,-R/usr/local/lib -lpcre -L/usr/local/lib/libnet10 -L/usr/local/lib/mysql -L/usr/local/lib/libnet10 -lnet -o snort debug.o decode.o 
log.o  mstring.o parser.o profiler.o  plugbase.o snort.o snprintf.o  strlcatu.o strlcpyu.o tag.o  util.o detect.o signature.o  mempool.o sf_sdlist.o 
fpcreate.o  fpdetect.o pcrm.o byte_extract.o  sfthreshold.o packet_time.o  event_wrapper.o event_queue.o inline.o  ppm.o log_text.o detection_filter.o  
rate_filter.o obfuscation.o output-plugins/libspo.a  detection-plugins/libspd.a             dynamic-plugins/libdynamic.a             
preprocessors/libspp.a                 parser/libparser.a  target-based/libtarget_based.a  preprocessors/HttpInspect/libhttp_inspect.a  
preprocessors/Stream5/libstream5.a  sfutil/libsfutil.a -lnet -lmysqlclient -lz -lc -lpcre -lpcap -lm -lm
libtool: link: cc -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -fvisibility=hidden -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wl,-R/usr/local/lib -o snort debug.o decode.o log.o 
mstring.o parser.o profiler.o plugbase.o snort.o snprintf.o strlcatu.o strlcpyu.o tag.o util.o detect.o signature.o mempool.o sf_sdlist.o fpcreate.o 
fpdetect.o pcrm.o byte_extract.o sfthreshold.o packet_time.o event_wrapper.o event_queue.o inline.o ppm.o log_text.o detection_filter.o rate_filter.o 
obfuscation.o  -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib/libnet10 -L/usr/local/lib/mysql output-plugins/libspo.a detection-plugins/libspd.a dynamic-
plugins/libdynamic.a preprocessors/libspp.a parser/libparser.a target-based/libtarget_based.a preprocessors/HttpInspect/libhttp_inspect.a 
preprocessors/Stream5/libstream5.a sfutil/libsfutil.a -lnet /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient.so -lcrypt -lz /usr/local/lib/libpcre.so -lpcap -lm -Wl,-
rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib/mysql -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib/mysql -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib
plugbase.o(.text+0x1024): In function `RegisterOutputPlugins':
: undefined reference to `AlertFWsamSetup'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/snort/work/snort-2.8.6.1/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/snort/work/snort-2.8.6.1/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/snort/work/snort-2.8.6.1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/snort/work/snort-2.8.6.1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/snort.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/snort.
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2010)

What version of automake is installed?


----------



## mik (Oct 28, 2010)

There is no automake installed, do I need this?
I have installed gmake-3.81_4.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2010)

`# pkg_info -Ex automake`


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 28, 2010)

mik, read the forum rules and guidelines. You're breaking just about all of them. Write proper posts, and format output and commands.


----------



## mik (Oct 28, 2010)

DutchDaemon, sorry I am new in this forum and my English is very bad.


```
# pkg_info -Ex automake
# pkg_info automake
pkg_info: can't find package 'automake' installed or in a file!
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2010)

mik said:
			
		

> # pkg_info -Ex automake
> # pkg_info automake
> pkg_info: can't find package 'automake' installed or in a file!


Oh, duh. Snort only depends on automake if SNORTSAM is enabled. My bad :r

It does use libtool though, having the wrong version of that can also lead to weird errors.


----------

